

Propellor – "Whups, I seem to have built a config management system" - zdw
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/propellor/

======
dredmorbius
As an admin (by preference) of Debian systems, I've been rather partial to a
systems configuration management system which emphases same, and leverages the
strengths of APT.

Joeyh seems like the guy to do just that.

